# Rhom or Irritans



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

After looking at more pictures of irritans i think my "rhom" is one. He is 5", has black spots, a very, very faint humeral spot and a reddish orange anal fin. So is he a rhom or irritans? I will try and get some pics asap.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. irritans has a distinct black "V" originating from the basal part of the caudal fin and clear edging. See here: Irritans


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

I looked and it does have the v shape on the caudal fin, also it says the gill area is a light yellow and I checked and its yellow so i guess i have myself irritans.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Is there any way you can provide us with pics?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah a pic would help. the hurmonal spot you were talking about makes me confused or I would say it is a irritan. Where did you get it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I looked and it does have the v shape on the caudal fin, also it says the gill area is a light yellow and I checked and its yellow so i guess i have myself irritans.


 When comparing pirana species, you need to look at the entire description, not just a portion of it. All the attributes must fit you pirana in order for it to be a valid conclusion. I would have to agree with everyone, a good photo would be the best venue to obtain a better ID.


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Yeah a pic would help. the hurmonal spot you were talking about makes me confused or I would say it is a irritan. Where did you get it?


 I will get a picture tomaroo cause i gotta borrow a digital camera. I bought it at Big Als and it was labeled as Serrasalmus Rhombeus.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

spyderman said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah a pic would help. the hurmonal spot you were talking about makes me confused or I would say it is a irritan. Where did you get it?
> ...


 If you bought it at big als, it can be any serra piranha


----------

